# Positive Pregnancy Test but still bleeding after Ivf



## Holly667

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm new to the board so hope I've done this right.

I had my first cycle of IVF in May and had 2 embryos transferred. 4 days before I was due to test I started bleeding so I thought it was a negative result. However, the bleeding was not as heavy as a period (but heavy enough). I did a pregnancy test on day 16 +ET and got the shock of my life because it was positive. I phoned the clinic and they did HCG blood tests 2 days apart. They doubled as expected. I have been bleeding now for 11 days, some days heavier than others but it is much, much more than spotting, sometimes brown, sometimes bright red.

After heavy bleeding on the weekend I went to the clinic again. Another HCG test showed a very good increase. They scanned me and there was one embryo implanted. Obviously it is too early to see much but the gestational sac was the right size and yolk could be seen inside it. The sonographer said she could see the site of the bleeding, not around the embryo but about 7mm away. The consultant wasn't present and I asked the nurse why this might be, she suggested it might be where the 2nd embryo had implanted/tried to implant. She said there is still some hope but it is very, very early days yet.

My next scan is 12 days time when I'll be 7-7.5 weeks. I am worried sick and the bleeding is very distressing. I'm off work trying to get as much rest as I can to stop this bleeding.

Can anybody offer me any hope?

Holly


----------



## Gwyn

Dear Holly,

Welcome to FF. You will find lots of support from people. I am sorry but I cannot offer you any advice as I have not been through this myself.

I want to congratulate you if I can for getting this far on your first cycle. You are doing all you can. I can imagine that
this is a very stressfull time as you want to celebrate but are anxious. 

It looks good news as the bleeding site is away from the embryo. So I am keeping everything crossed for you and that your bleeding stops very soon.

take care
love Gwyn


----------



## peter

Holly667 said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm new to the board so hope I've done this right.
> 
> I had my first cycle of IVF in May and had 2 embryos transferred. 4 days before I was due to test I started bleeding so I thought it was a negative result. However, the bleeding was not as heavy as a period (but heavy enough). I did a pregnancy test on day 16 +ET and got the shock of my life because it was positive.
> 
> Blleding is fairly common in early pregnancy
> 
> I phoned the clinic and they did HCG blood tests 2 days apart. They doubled as expected. I have been bleeding now for 11 days, some days heavier than others but it is much, much more than spotting, sometimes brown, sometimes bright red.
> 
> Don't worry, some women blled all the way through pregnancy and has prefectly normal babies.
> 
> After heavy bleeding on the weekend I went to the clinic again. Another HCG test showed a very good increase. They scanned me and there was one embryo implanted. Obviously it is too early to see much but the gestational sac was the right size and yolk could be seen inside it. The sonographer said she could see the site of the bleeding, not around the embryo but about 7mm away. The consultant wasn't present and I asked the nurse why this might be, she suggested it might be where the 2nd embryo had implanted/tried to implant. She said there is still some hope but it is very, very early days yet.
> 
> Sounds very positive to me
> 
> My next scan is 12 days time when I'll be 7-7.5 weeks. I am worried sick and the bleeding is very distressing. I'm off work trying to get as much rest as I can to stop this bleeding.
> 
> Can anybody offer me any hope?
> 
> Try not to worry and to rest as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Holly


----------

